# ireland to newzeland



## horse (May 13, 2013)

Hi folks I am seriously thinking of moving to newzeland no work at home i have had enough. i cant get a working holiday visa because of my age so can you tell me what i need to get out there,i have a nvq level 2 carpentry and years of experence , do they need prof of work experence, i would rather go there with resadency rather than sponcered


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

horse said:


> Hi folks I am seriously thinking of moving to newzeland no work at home i have had enough. i cant get a working holiday visa because of my age so can you tell me what i need to get out there,i have a nvq level 2 carpentry and years of experence , do they need prof of work experence, i would rather go there with resadency rather than sponcered


Hi and welcome!

To get out here you'll probably need a job offer from an NZ employer. 
You may not get enough points on the EOI without a job ofer.

The job offer will probably give you enough additional points on the Residency EOI so it will get selected or it will also allow you to apply for a Temporary Working Visa which can be for up to 30 months depending on the contract offered from the employer.
Whilst here on a Temporary Working Visa you can apply for Residency whilst here and just have it ticking away in the background.

Have you attempted the points indicator on the immigration website for Skilled Migrant Category to see what you score ?

It may be a good idea to sign up with a trade recruitment agency (free for you) and they will try to find you a job so long as you convince them you will travel to NZ as soon as possible with a job offer.
Should be plenty of work for you in Christchurch at least.


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

What age are you? Residence is better as coming with a work visa only lasts for a few year and you need to pay for changes. You will need to prove work history and company's worked for with contact details. Everything you put on your eoi to gain points will have to be backed up with proof. I had to prove my work history employers addresses and numbers, also when I was self employed I had to prove it with my yearly tax invoices.


----------



## horse (May 13, 2013)

i am to old for working holiday visa , how many years do i have to prove i have been working ,in canada visa you only have to prove 1 year in 10 is it simlar in new zeland,, i have accounts for when i was self employed so i can cover that


----------



## Mark D (Dec 9, 2012)

You need to prove every year and every employer. If you say you have 20year experience. If you worked for a company for 7 of those 20 you need to prove it and who you worked for after them and prove that also. Even if it was a short time you still have to prove it to claim the points for experience.


----------

